

Results of various cheap marketing attempts - alanfalcon
http://bulletproofoutlaws.com/?p=384

======
silent1mezzo
Awesome report. Especially for a startup with low funds my advice would be to
start a blog and twitter account and just put high quality, relevant content
out there. It doesn't hurt to notify the "celebrities" in your genre and link
to your content.

------
alanfalcon
Spoiler: Front Page of HN > all targeted efforts.

